

Ask HN: Scripts to record my users going through sign-up flow? - andrewhillman

I am building a web platform in private alpha/beta w/ 1k users who are using the service and helping me kill bugs. BUT with all the variables (OS, PC, Browser, Location, other odd shit etc.) replicating bugs can be tough. It really sucks when I get an email saying they can't register for an account.<p>Does anyone know of a script that records beta user behavior? Maybe something like... when user clicks the invite link, the user can agree to let a screen recording happen for testing purposes. I would pay good money to watch a recorded clip of each user going through the 10 second signup/ profile settings process so I can see what's going on.<p>Also, looking for more "technical" people to join closed beta. I figure having more techies could help me pinpoint odd bugs. If you care to help, email is on profile.
======
brwr
Not exactly what you're looking for, but Mixpanel has something they call
Funnel Analysis. If your registration has multiple steps, funnel analysis will
tell you where you are losing customers. Mixpanel can tell you that a customer
clicked the invite link and then stopped filling out the registration form
half way through. It's then your job to figure out why that might happen.

------
realdlee
I've used mouseflow (www.mouseflow.com) before and it worked well. Easy to set
up.

------
msoad
Google Analytics can help you with that.

------
orangethirty
Check out Firefly.

